

Automatic backup of user uploaded images using Cloudinary - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/automatic_backup_of_user_uploaded_images_using_cloudinary

======
nadavs
This blog post explains how in addition to safely storing uploaded images in a
cloud based storage, uploaded images can be automatically backed up to a safer
location, where no casual API calls can penetrate. Multiple revisions are kept
for each uploaded resource for even greater robustness.

